# CanadianMoneyForum Stock Picking Contest



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi folks,

I am starting the CanadianMoneyForum Stock Picking Contest for May

It's simple. Here are the rules:
- Pick two Canadian stocks by replying to this thread. Long Positions.
- Picks are made by entering ticker symbol and company's name if not obvious.
- Last day to enter contest is May 5, 2009
- Contest is open to 25 people, 50 stocks
- Contest will end May 29, 2009 using that day's closing price.
- The contest winner is the one that pick the biggest percentage gain for the month
- Only Canadian Stocks
- You are allowed to pick the same stock as someone else however on tiebreaker the person that picked the stock first wins.
- I'll keep track of everyone picks using Google Finance Spreadsheet
- I'm a Google Finance fan. Please use Google ticker symbol if possible. ie. T.TO (Telus) for Toronto Stock Exchange and PCQ.V for Toronto Ventures

Contest Spreadsheet

dk

------------------
FINAL RESULTS


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

My two picks for May are:

*TWF.UN* - TimberWest Forest
*WTN.TO* - Western Canadian Coal


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Great idea Dave!

My two picks are: 

*CLL.TO* - Connacher Oil and Gas
*MOL.TO* - Moly Mines Limited


----------



## wx_junkie (Apr 3, 2009)

My 2 picks are:

Timminco - TIM.TO
Sandvine - SVC.TO


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

GG.V - Garson Gold last at $0.065 on May 1
HBM.TO -Hudbay last at $8.36 on May 1


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

EP.UN.TO - Epcor
OPC.TO - Opti


----------



## AshleyT (May 1, 2009)

What fun!

HOC.TO
VST.V

Thanks.


----------



## GregR (Apr 10, 2009)

TWD.VN
DGC.TO

Big Area Buy-outs coming up....
To the moon Alice ! ! !

lol


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking good. So far we have 14 stock picks.

I've added the Contest Spreadsheet to include live current prices when markets are open and fundamentals data for each company.

dk


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

daveking said:


> Looking good. So far we have 14 stock picks.
> 
> I've added the Contest Spreadsheet to include live current prices when markets are open and fundamentals data for each company.
> 
> dk


good idea you have going here Dave

I would like to make a suggestion or really a request, that those listed on the spreadsheet, when you click on the symbol they open up the chart on each one

is it possible for you to do that for us?


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

ethos1 said:


> good idea you have going here Dave
> 
> I would like to make a suggestion or really a request, that those listed on the spreadsheet, when you click on the symbol they open up the chart on each one
> 
> is it possible for you to do that for us?


I've added a new sheet with google and yahoo links.


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## JDWood (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll try *UUU.TO *Uranium One
*KFS.TO *Kingsway Financial Services


----------



## Babyanne (Apr 18, 2009)

Here are my picks!

Talisman Energy Inc. - TSE:TLM May 1 - 15.91
RioCan - TSE:REI.UN - May 1 - 13.45


----------



## msimms (Apr 17, 2009)

Here's my gamble:

Research in Motion - RIM:TSX
Forzani Group - TSX:FGL


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

HFD - Horizons Financials Bear

I hope I'm wrong, though!


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Bullseye said:


> HFD - Horizons Financials Bear
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, though!


You need to pick another stock.

LOL, these bear ETFs suffer from decay

I think next month I'll incorporated 1 Long and 1 Short position for the contest.


----------



## whitegoodman (Apr 22, 2009)

cco.to cameco

uuu.to uranium one


bouncing off the bottom

wg


----------



## kassam (Apr 3, 2009)

*my picks...*

Bankers Petroleum
TSE:BNK

Encana
TSE:ECA


----------



## mfd (Apr 3, 2009)

Rogers Communications Inc - TSE:RCI.A

Redline Communications Group Inc. - TSE:RDL


----------



## Bullseye (Apr 5, 2009)

Oops, forgot my second pick;

TRP - TransCanada


----------



## tojo (Apr 20, 2009)

please put me down for:

1) HNU
2) YPG.PR.B

Thanks!


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the official "start" day? If I submit my picks today are today's numbers used or the numbers from May1 or May 2?


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

liposuctionguide said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was entered into a stock picking contest that pitted me against various other bloggers and their picks (I came in 2nd).
> 
> I know that the readers of this blog are among the most intelligent when it comes to personal finance, but what about stock picking?


Have you or will you enter your two stocks for this thread?


----------



## takingprofits (Apr 13, 2009)

I will once I am clear on the rules.


----------



## apepilot (May 4, 2009)

Bqe.t
ele.v


----------



## tojo (Apr 20, 2009)

tojo said:


> please put me down for:
> 
> 1) HNU
> 2) YPG.PR.B
> ...


Not clear on the rules as well. My picks were made before the opening today. HNU was $6.10 and YPG was $14.25 before the opening bell - important if we are using the price when picks were made .


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

tojo said:


> Not clear on the rules as well. My picks were made before the opening today. HNU was $6.10 and YPG was $14.25 before the opening bell - important if we are using the price when picks were made .


The rules aren't strict since this contest is just for fun.

Tojo I'll give you in:
HNU $6.10 and YPG $14.25

HNU is having a nice day. 

If stocks picks are made during open market hours you can post the intraday price else I will use the day's closing price.


----------



## tojo (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks DK....great idea for this contest. Should be fun ... good luck to all.


----------



## Sonic_Molson (May 4, 2009)

sng.to
pix.to


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Great idea! Put me down for:

HXU.TO
HSU.TO


----------



## bcjek (Apr 11, 2009)

ctq.to
uex.to

Feeling "resourceful"


----------



## Canadian Finance (Apr 3, 2009)

Great idea, hope I'm not too late...

MFC.TO
SLF.TO


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

CMK.TO - Cline Mining
ML.TO - Mercator minerals


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Contest is no longer accepting picks this month.

Here is a csv list of all the picks.

*Username, Ticker, Company, Bought Price*
AshleyT, VST.V, Vast Exploration , 0.42
AshleyT, HOC.TO, Heritage Oil, 7.3
Potato, OPC.TO, OPTI Canada, 2
ethos1, GG.V, Garson Gold, 0.06
daveking, WTN.TO, Western Canadian Coal , 1.38
wx_junkie, SVC.TO, Sandvine, 1.32
tojo, HNU.TO, HBP NYMEX NGas Bul, 6.1
mfd, RDL.TO, Redline Communications, 0.33
Sonic_Molson, SNG.TO, Canadian Superior, 0.78
FrugalTrader, MOL.TO, Moly Mines, 0.4
Marino_238, CMK.TO, Cline Mining Corp., 0.6
kassam, BNK.TO, Bankers Petroleum, 1.73
Potato, EP.UN, EPCOR Power, 12.05
JDWood, UUU.TO, Uranium One, 3.43
whitegoodman, UUU.TO, Uranium One*, 3.43
Canadian Finance, MFC.TO, Manulife Financial Corp., 21.25
kassam, ECA.TO, Ecana, 57.01
wx_junkie, TIM.TO, Timminco, 1.91
Babyanne, TLM.TO, Talisman Energy, 15.91
msimms, RIM.TO, Research in Motion, 85.8
msimms, FGL.TO, Forzani Group, 13.77
ethos1, HBM.TO, HudBay Minerals, 8.36
tojo, YPG-B, Yellow Pages Pref. B, 14.25
apepilot, BQE.TO, BioteQ Environmental , 0.52
JDWood, KFS.TO, Kingsway Financial, 2.72
daveking, TWF.UN, TimberWest Forest, 3.31
FrugalTrader, CLL.TO, Connacher Oil and Gas, 1.25
CanadianCapitalist, HXU.TO, Horiz. BPS&P/TSX 60 Bull, 13.44
mfd, RCI.A, Rogers Communications, 31.4
whitegoodman, CCO.TO, Cameco, 29.15
Bullseye, TRP.TO, TransCanada, 30.25
CanadianCapitalist, HSU, Horiz. BP S&P 500 , 6.85
GregR, DGC.TO, Detour Gold, 11.56
Canadian Finance, SLF.TO, Sun Life Financial Inc., 29.63
Sonic_Molson, PIX.TO, Peer 1 Network , 1.27
apepilot, ELE.V, Excelsior Energy, 0.09
GregR, TWD.V, Trade Winds Ventures, 0.1
Babyanne, REI.UN, RioCan, 13.45
bcjek, UEX.TO, UEX Corporation, 1.66
bcjek, CTQ.TO, Corriente Resources, 7.9
Marino_238, ML.TO, Mercator Minerals, 2.06
Bullseye, HFD.TO, Horizons Financials Bear, 20.77


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Halfway through May and the leader is Potato with Opti Canada and 72%.


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Tomorrow will be the last day for May contest.

Stay tune for the JUNE Stock Picking Contest Thread.

I'm thinking of incorporating a "CLOSE" position option for next month instead of using the end of the month closing price. At one point, Opti was up more than 100% and we had some stocks way over 50%.

Also, instead of picking two LONG positions, I think it is interesting to have a LONG and SHORT position.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

I will get in on the next one.


----------



## Potato (Apr 3, 2009)

daveking said:


> At one point, Opti was up more than 100%


Too bad I wasn't prescient enough to buy it for real!


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

The May 2009 contest is officially over.

Congratulation to *Potato* for winning in May with OPTI Canada for 64% gain.
*AshelyT* comes second place with Heritage Oil for 40%
and *apepilot* in third place with Excelsior Energy for 33%











May 2009 Contest Spreadsheet

However, as a group, the stock picks has an overall gain of only 3.15% for the month. 

The TSX Composite from May 5 to May 29 move from 9,880.72 to 10,370.07 which is a 4.95% growth.

We did not beat the market.

Don't forget to join the June 2009 contest.


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't wait for the June contest!


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

*June contest*



MoneyMaker said:


> Can't wait for the June contest!


here for those that missed the link

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=454


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

How did we make out in June?


----------

